# suicide knot



## beastmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

When I first started climbing we would use our lanyard, running it throu a D ring and twisting it back around throu its self, causeing it to lock on it self. It worked pretty good when useing a really long lanyard. We called it the suicide knot. Haven't seen one since I came down from the mountains. Any one know its real name. Or still use it?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 13, 2009)

Flip line hitch or flip line knot. I don't see much of a use for one unless you are using manilla rope. The hitch works fine but I prefer a standard wire core over synthetic flip line and a descender. I do think a climber should know this knot if something breaks and you only have a rope to (rescue) climb with.


----------



## zopi (Oct 13, 2009)

Beckett bend?


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Flip line hitch or flip line knot. I don't see much of a use for one unless you are using manilla rope. The hitch works fine but I prefer a standard wire core over synthetic flip line and a descender. I do think a climber should know this knot if something breaks and you only have a rope to (rescue) climb with.



We use to make our own safetys(lanyards) out of 5/8 three strand rope and put our own cables in them. This was in the 70's. ( Man I'm getting old )


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 13, 2009)

Becket for stiff / thick perhaps wirecore that is stiff enough to lock in this use.

If it was all metal device we were using, it would be easier to get it to seat in a locking formation.

Rope, is a softer material; to get a well seated lock, more care of seating and alignmeant is required in all knots. This topic hear is just 1 step further.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 13, 2009)

As far as I know the suicide knot is the 3 wrap prussick or just any jackassed knot one might use. what you describe sounds like a timber hitch.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> As far as I know the suicide knot is the 3 wrap prussick or just any jackassed knot one might use. what you describe sounds like a timber hitch.



i know a pretty good climber well hes fast and doesnt break stuff.....his tautline is 1 wrap over 2 with no stopper knot id call that a suicide knot....


----------



## treemandan (Oct 14, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i know a pretty good climber well hes fast and doesnt break stuff.....his tautline is 1 wrap over 2 with no stopper knot id call that a suicide knot....



Amazing huh? I seen it too. I used to use it as a sceondary for quicks sake but have stopped myself from tying it.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Oct 15, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Amazing huh? I seen it too. I used to use it as a sceondary for quicks sake but have stopped myself from tying it.



definitly amazing it always holds him and never binds up. he also the guy who uses the chainsaw wit all kinds of slack is his climbline and no laynard....o well when ever i work with him hes a contract climber so what he does is his biz when hes around i know i got to pull out the porty and the ropin gloves...


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 17, 2009)

The two wrap under one wrap over tautline is usually called the "sui-slide"


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 17, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i know a pretty good climber well hes fast and doesnt break stuff.....his tautline is 1 wrap over 2 with no stopper knot id call that a suicide knot....



Yup, we have a climber at my work that uses the suicide knot, has for over 25 years. He even calls it the suicide knot, then just laughs.


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish I hadn't dropped my camera in the water. The suicide knot I'm thinking of is actually an excellent way to use a lanyard and I'ed still be using it if mechanical rope tenders hadn't been invented. A single rope with the clip on one side and nothing on the other , is ran throw the inside of the D ring, then twisted and the end of the rope is placed throu the twist. Some how(it's been a long time)the twist goes over the D ring and the end of the rope on the outside is locked in place between the rope and D ring. It's all vary secured. You had to turn your hip and take tension off it and use your hand to take out or in your lanyard. I was working for forestry at the time and that was the standard. I'm sure it had to have a real name. Maybe it is a modified becket bend.


----------

